# new holland tc30 not energizing fuel shutoff solenoid



## Jolpappy (May 11, 2020)

The starter cranks fine and when I power the solenoid directly from the battery it runs fine. I have eliminated the ignition switch as a problem. Is there a relay for the solenoid? Is the safety controller a potential problem?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello jolpappy, welcome to the forum.

I've attached the following fuse & relay diagrams that may help (reason for two diagrams- design change starting at S/N HK34733 & ABOVE):

https://www.messicks.com/nh/58343?sectionId=10367&diagramId=58343_676480
https://www.messicks.com/nh/58343?sectionId=10367&diagramId=58343_676507

Are your glow plugs functioning normally?? There should be a glow plug relay and a glow plug timer that can be troublesome on NH tractors.

Can you trace the wire from the fuel solenoid back to see where it originates?.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

The actual 12 volts that powers the fuel solenoid should come directly off a fuse. Check all of your fuses with an ohmmeter. It is possible that a fuse may "look good" but have an open circuit internally. 

It would seem that all is OK with the safety relay/module, because it allows the starter to crank (it would normally allow the fuel solenoid to energize at the same time). BUT, the safety relay/module circuit for the fuel solenoid is a separate circuit... provides a circuit for the fuel solenoid???.... may be defective.


----------



## Jolpappy (May 11, 2020)

BigT said:


> Hello jolpappy, welcome to the forum.
> 
> I've attached the following fuse & relay diagrams that may help (reason for two diagrams- design change starting at S/N HK34733 & ABOVE):
> 
> ...


The wire goes into the safety control unit and has continuity to there. Thank you for the diagrams... very helpful.


----------



## Jolpappy (May 11, 2020)

BigT said:


> The actual 12 volts that powers the fuel solenoid should come directly off a fuse. Check all of your fuses with an ohmmeter. It is possible that a fuse may "look good" but have an open circuit internally.
> 
> It would seem that all is OK with the safety relay/module, because it allows the starter to crank (it would normally allow the fuel solenoid to energize at the same time). BUT, the safety relay/module circuit for the fuel solenoid is a separate circuit... provides a circuit for the fuel solenoid???.... may be defective.


I will check the other fuses for continuity rather than just a visual inspection.


----------



## Jolpappy (May 11, 2020)

I have checked the fuses and they are all okay. I am thinking there might be problems with the safety controller as the seat cutoff switch is functioning but does not stop the tractor.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

I concluded the same thing, but I didn't want to mislead you to an expensive component.


----------

